# Bideford.



## Ian

Help. wanted Re Blandford Shipping Company come Fred Olsens M/T Bideford built late 1950s maybe British build not sure.any comment welcome.
Clive.


----------



## treeve

Is this her?
423 t/t Bideford 40900 Bideford Tanker Co., Massau 1958 Tankfartyg 
http://www.varvshistoria.se/lista5.htm


----------



## treeve

On the same page I see
447 t/t Blandford 41750 Blandford Shipping Co. Ltd., London 1962 Tankfartyg


----------



## treeve

This may be relevant, if anyone can help with Norwegian?
Fred.Olsen hadde flere tankere med dette spesielle overbygget. De jeg har funnet er: BEDFORD/67, BAMFORD/67, BULFORD/68, *BIDEFORD/69* og BOXFORD/70. Desse ble satt under Britisk flagg registrert på datterselskapet Blandford Shipping Co. i London. De ble solgt rundt 1972 alle sammen til Gatx-Oswego, og fikk navn som begynte på CA---. Jeg har foto av noen av dem, og de har alle dette overbygget. 

http://www.stp-norway.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=6540&sid=23a49812aea4722a30f70bdf55ed5a1f


----------



## gdynia

Clive
In the search box type in Bideford and theres a thread about her with photos


----------



## hasse neren

treeve said:


> This may be relevant, if anyone can help with Norwegian?
> Fred.Olsen hadde flere tankere med dette spesielle overbygget. De jeg har funnet er: BEDFORD/67, BAMFORD/67, BULFORD/68, *BIDEFORD/69* og BOXFORD/70. Desse ble satt under Britisk flagg registrert på datterselskapet Blandford Shipping Co. i London. De ble solgt rundt 1972 alle sammen til Gatx-Oswego, og fikk navn som begynte på CA---. Jeg har foto av noen av dem, og de har alle dette overbygget.
> 
> http://www.stp-norway.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=6540&sid=23a49812aea4722a30f70bdf55ed5a1f


 Hope this translation helps.

(Fred.Olsen did have more tankers with this special superstructure. The ones i found is: BEDFORD/67, BAMFORD/67, BULFORD/68, (B)BIDEFORD/69 (/B) and BOXFORD/70. They where under British flag reg. to the daughter company Blandford Shipping co. in London. They where all sold about 1972 to Gatx- Oswego, and was renamed to names that started with CA....... i have photos of some of them, and they all have the same superstructure.)

Regards Hasse from Sweden.


----------



## Ian

Ray and Neville,

The Bideford I'm looking for is definitely the 1958 build. The website that you recommended Nev is a little bit beyond my capabilities yet because I just couldn't figure out how to get into it but I'm pretty sure that the image I hold is of this particular 1958 vessel. I think I've got sufficient detail on it now and I'll be able to post an image soon.

Hasse,

Thanks for your help with the detail on the later series of the Bedford, Blandford etc. Some we have already covered but, having looked at your web page I found it very, very interesting. Why not post them onto S&N for everyone to see? I'm sure they would be met with a good response. Whilst not everyone particularly likes the look of these vessels I think they were the forerunners of modern tanker design. What do you think?

Once again, thanks for your help - regards Clive


----------



## ARGK342

hasse neren said:


> Hope this translation helps.
> 
> (Fred.Olsen did have more tankers with this special superstructure. The ones i found is: BEDFORD/67, BAMFORD/67, BULFORD/68, (B)BIDEFORD/69 (/B) and BOXFORD/70. They where under British flag reg. to the daughter company Blandford Shipping co. in London. They where all sold about 1972 to Gatx- Oswego, and was renamed to names that started with CA....... i have photos of some of them, and they all have the same superstructure.)
> 
> Regards Hasse from Sweden.



Blandford Shipping was sold to Gatx-Oswego [General American Transport Corporation].

I was an engineer on both of the ships with the 'pyramid superstructure' that GATX had during the 70's.

'Camden' and her younger sister 'Castleton'. Many fine memories from both ships. (Thumb)


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Could it be this one?
Piccies scanned from an old booklet:


----------



## PollY Anna

Hi Treeve

I sailed on the Blandford Maiden Voyage we picked her up from the Yard in Malmo (Kockums) and rushed off to Mina Al Almadi. My research has shown that she was Fred Olsen Under the Red Duster and the Co. was Reg. as Blandford Shipping Co. Although I made no note of the details at the time it's only what I have collected since scratching around in my past.

Ron 

P.S. I have also found an AB who was a crew member with me at the time.


----------



## bennett49

At some point my Dad served on both the Blandford and the Bideford, so nice to see some comments and pics of them. He went on to work for the United Arab Shipping Company as a Chief Purser. If anyone remembers a Vincent Bennett it would be lovely to hear from them here. I had never realised that the company he worked for was owned by Fred Olsen. More pictures of the Bideford would be most welcome.


----------



## eduggan

*Captain Duggan*

Hi, I'm the grand daughter of Captain Ralph Duggan who was captain of the Bideford in 1959. I'm putting together a small presentation from some of the things he's loaned me and was trying to find some pictures of the Bideford when I came across this thread from years ago and was rather intrigued. The pictures posted by people further down the thread are now gone. I wondered if anyone remembers serving under Captain Duggan and whether there are still any pictures of the vessel?
E. Duggan


----------



## Woolooware

I'm also the descendant of a master mariner who at one time worked for Blandford Shipping in the early 50s, hence my interest. I've got 2 good quality photos of the Bideford. They are from Fotoflite library and therefore are only available for your private use as there copyright restrictions. I am happy to pass them on to you. Just contact me via private message and I will upload for you.

I am resident in Sydney Australia and have been a member of Ships Nostalgia since its inception.

Look forward to hearing from you and sorry for the delay, Clive


----------



## R58484956

A belated welcome to *eduggan*, enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## merv brownlow

hi I just came across this post about captain Duggan ,could you tell me if he was master of any other blandford ships . I sailed with a captain Duggan on the bamford and the bulford ,would be interested to know if he is the same person regards merv brownlow


----------



## Anderson David

hasse neren said:


> Hope this translation helps.
> 
> (Fred.Olsen did have more tankers with this special superstructure. The ones i found is: BEDFORD/67, BAMFORD/67, BULFORD/68, (B)BIDEFORD/69 (/B) and BOXFORD/70. They where under British flag reg. to the daughter company Blandford Shipping co. in London. They where all sold about 1972 to Gatx- Oswego, and was renamed to names that started with CA....... i have photos of some of them, and they all have the same superstructure.)
> 
> Regards Hasse from Sweden.


I sailed with Blandfords as Second and Chief Engineer on the following ships. I would be interested in talking to anyone who served on them.
Star Boxford 30-09-75 To 08-02-76-2nd Eng
Star Boxford 19-05-76 To 7-10-76-2nd Eng.
Star Blackford. 11=12-76 To 31-01- 77-2ng
Star Boxford. 04-04-77 To 20-07-77-2ng.
Blenhiem. 04-01-78 To 11-05-76. 2ng. Capt Smethurst. Capt Buckley.
Star Blackford. 23-07-78. To 20-11-78 2nd. 
Star Boxford.21-03-79. To 28-07-79-1ng.
Star Blackford. 15-10-79 To 07-03-80 1ng
Star Bulford. 19-07-80 To 06-08-80. Chief.ng
Star Blackford. 07-08-80 To 22-12-80. Chief eng.
Star Boxford. 22-03-81 – To 18-08-81. Cheng Capt Craig.
Star Blackford. 10-10-81-To -22-11-81 Cheng.
Star Boxford. 27-02-82 To- 24-04-82. Cheng. Capt Buckley.
Star Ming. 28-06-82. To 08-10-82. Cheng. Capt Buckley.
Star Sung. 22-11-82 To-03-05-83. Cheng


----------



## appj62

Anderson David said:


> Hi Dave I sailed on the Bulford with you as Eng Cadet in early '82. You paid off after breaking your thumb in Genoa. I have finally retired after spending 18 years in the Merchant navy mainly on tankers becoming C/E in '95 with LOF. Went offshore in '98 and spent over 21 years on the Alba FSU as Maint Supvr and stand in OIM. You were one of the "good ones".
> Regards John "Oily" Apperley.
> I sailed with Blandfords as Second and Chief Engineer on the following ships. I would be interested in talking to anyone who served on them.
> Star Boxford 30-09-75 To 08-02-76-2nd Eng
> Star Boxford 19-05-76 To 7-10-76-2nd Eng.
> Star Blackford. 11=12-76 To 31-01- 77-2ng
> Star Boxford. 04-04-77 To 20-07-77-2ng.
> Blenhiem. 04-01-78 To 11-05-76. 2ng. Capt Smethurst. Capt Buckley.
> Star Blackford. 23-07-78. To 20-11-78 2nd.
> Star Boxford.21-03-79. To 28-07-79-1ng.
> Star Blackford. 15-10-79 To 07-03-80 1ng
> Star Bulford. 19-07-80 To 06-08-80. Chief.ng
> Star Blackford. 07-08-80 To 22-12-80. Chief eng.
> Star Boxford. 22-03-81 – To 18-08-81. Cheng Capt Craig.
> Star Blackford. 10-10-81-To -22-11-81 Cheng.
> Star Boxford. 27-02-82 To- 24-04-82. Cheng. Capt Buckley.
> Star Ming. 28-06-82. To 08-10-82. Cheng. Capt Buckley.
> Star Sung. 22-11-82 To-03-05-83. Cheng


----------



## Anderson David

treeve said:


> Is this her?
> 423 t/t Bideford 40900 Bideford Tanker Co., Massau 1958 Tankfartyg
> Kockums i Malmö – Varvshistoriska föreningen i Malmö


Sorry, doo not think it applies. I sailed on Boxford, Bulford and Blandford starting as Second engineer then Chief Engineer. I enjoyed the Boxford as a well built ship, Blandford when I joined was a little poor but with a good crew we gradually improved it, the Bulford I only sailed on across the Atlantic and found it in poor condition, all three where bulk carriers with Munck cranes I know that two of them where remained Star Sung and Star Ming as I saw them alongside a quay. After I left Blandfords I sailed on a few more ships then went Offshore and ended up Chief Engineesr on a DP drill Ship, Pacnorse 1 I was there around 10 years but fell out with the Brazilian Management who wanted there own way and would not listen to reasons for not doing it. They where sadly a back bunch of people to work with and clueless about how ships worked, I ended up as a oil rig surveyor then a surveyor and trainer for Lloyds register. When the last shut down came along I just decided to retire but often wished I was there again, still it's over now. I would like to make contact with more seagoing friends. I have very few photos because unlike today I rarely carried a camera. Take care of yourself.
I sailed with Captain Duggan a few times though have few memories of him, I believe Buckley was Captain when I stupidly fell of the hatch cover and damaged my hand doing things a Chief Engineer should know better than to do, I am glad I fell the way I dis because the other way was an empty hold. I know a lot of people did not like Buckley But I found him a reliable and helpful Captain to work with, I respected his judgements and he always backed me when needed, sadly he is dead now. Take care of yourself and thank you for your reply Regards Dave Anderson. I would like a copy of your Blandford and Bulford for my own collection, you can find me on [email protected].


----------



## petemar

Ian said:


> Help. wanted Re Blandford Shipping Company come Fred Olsens M/T Bideford built late 1950s maybe British build not sure.any comment welcome.
> Clive.


I sailed with blandford in 1959 as junior engineer we sailed to Yokohama Japan, cant remember other ports we went to would like to know how would i find out. 



Ian said:


> Help. wanted Re Blandford Shipping Company come Fred Olsens M/T Bideford built late 1950s maybe British build not sure.any comment welcome.
> Clive.





Ian said:


> Help. wanted Re Blandford Shipping Company come Fred Olsens M/T Bideford built late 1950s maybe British build not sure.any comment welcome.
> Clive.


----------



## petemar

Does Blandford Shipping company still exist, I sailed with them in late 1959 and we sailed to Yokahama and was caught in the Typhoon Vera, which devastated Yokohama, and many lives lost, we had major damage to equipment on deck mainly the winches, and we apparently we were the first ship to get an SOS message from a ship in distress, but we were unable to change course due to the typhoon, and unfortunatly the ship and its crew were all all lost. I am looking to find more information with regards to what other ports we went to. Unfortunately I cannot remember the ships name but I do think it was the Blandford, can anyone help,


----------



## petemar

I sailed with Blandford Shipping company around September 1959,but cant remember whether i was on the Blandford or Bideford, but we sailed down to Australia and then onto Yokohama Japan, and was caught in a big typhoon which devastated Yokohama, aand I am trying to find out which other ports we went to, and what cargo we would have carried.
Just wondering if you had any information with the information youhave collected.


----------



## petemar

Woolooware said:


> I'm also the descendant of a master mariner who at one time worked for Blandford Shipping in the early 50s, hence my interest. I've got 2 good quality photos of the Bideford. They are from Fotoflite library and therefore are only available for your private use as there copyright restrictions. I am happy to pass them on to you. Just contact me via private message and I will upload for you.
> 
> I am resident in Sydney Australia and have been a member of Ships Nostalgia since its inception.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you and sorry for the delay, Clive


----------



## John Gowers

Hi Guys,
I worked as 2/E on the Bideford Dolphin , 1986, a semi-sub drilling rig owned by Fred Olsen and run by Blandford Drilling, later the name changed to Dolphin Drilling no idea if they are still running ships but they do have semi-sub rigs under the Dolphin Drilling name still owned by Fred Olsen.


----------

